# 83 schwinn bmx cruiser



## birdzgarage (Jun 23, 2018)

it's done! 83 was 100% original down to the tubes.paid 40 bucks for it at a yard sale.nobody wanted to pay what I wanted for it and I dont really like em stock so all the parts went to a friend that will put another 83 back together correctly.
S+m bikes gay bars
Dk XL stem
Revenge industries grips
Redline flight cranks
Race face pedals
Neptune sprocket
Araya wheels
Suntour hubs
Kenda comp3 skinwalls
Dia compe 1080 brakes
Mathauser finned pads
Atomic cycles post and clamp
Serfas gel seat.
Now its rad and not for sale. Nice addition to my collection. Hope you guys dig it!


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 23, 2018)

Badass!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lars Cohn (Jun 25, 2018)

Looks great! I remember finding an early 80's Schwinn cruiser at a Burbank yard sale back in 06. Paid about $20.00 for it. Had 26 inch Z rims with sunshine hubs and mx1000 brakes.


----------



## dave429 (Aug 4, 2018)

I would love cruising around on that bike. Nicely done!


----------



## thebigorangecat (Aug 31, 2018)

Funny I keep ending up on this page after I finished building my red Schwinn Cruiser!


----------

